# Need for Speed Shift 2 ??? (ACHTUNG:SPOILER)



## B1gD4ddy (26. September 2009)

Hi Leute,

wende mich jetzt mal vorrangig an alle die, die Shift schon durch haben,
am Ende sagt der "Freund in unserem Helmlautsprecher" ja sowas wie...

...Wir haben noch viele Rennen vor uns, _BMW_ erwartet viel von dir !

Geh ich damit zu weit,
oder kann man das als Hinweis auf den nächsten NfS Titel nehmen ? ^^



MfG
B1gD4ddy


----------



## der_flamur (26. September 2009)

Ich kann dir jetzt schon sagen, dass Criterion Games am "Refresh" von NFS1 arbeitet. Schau dir im Sammelfred an, was ich dazu geschriben hab (ist schon etwas her)


----------



## Galford (26. September 2009)

Das eine schließt das andere ja nicht aus. Nach ihrem NFS könnte sich Criterion auch wieder um Burnout kümmern, denn diese Marke ist zu gut, um sie sterben zu lassen. Warum sollte Slightly Mad nicht an Shift 2 arbeiten, dann wird es eben das NFS für 2011. Außerdem gibt es auch Gerüchte das Black Box die Chance bekommen soll, einen neuen NFS-Teil für 2011 zu entwickeln. So lange keiner von uns ganz Oben bei EA sitzt oder es eine Bestätigung gibt (wie es sie eben schon bei Criterions NFS gibt), kann man nur Vermutungen anstellen.

Außerdem ist ein mind. 2-jähriger Entwicklungszyklus zu begrüssen.


----------



## 3DGamer (29. September 2009)

Ich denke das Shift ein ziemlicher Erfolg wird.
Logische Konsequenz wäre dann eine Fortsetzung.


----------

